# Guardian OD



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 23, 2019)

Just finished the Guardian Overdrive. It's the PCB191 rev2 board. It sounds great on certain settings but there's one weird problem. When the gain is low enough so that it acts as a clean boost and I adjust the treble pot anything past about a 1/4 turn it cuts the volume to zero. The more I turn the gain up it correlates to the further on the treble pot rotation the volume drops off. If i have it at max gain the volume never drops with treble adjustment.

Second issue, Is it normal that it has an ungodly amount of treble? So much so that if presence and treble are up it conjures up some nasally oscillations and/or feedback. I like the sound of it if the treble and presence aren't too high. Is there anything I can try subbing out to tame the biting highs so it is more usable across the spectrum?

Link to the build docs page HERE.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Unfortunately, since the build docs don't have a schematic, it will be tricky to troubleshoot. Normally I'd advise just check all connections on and around the gain and treble pots with a multimeter to see if the connections follow the schematic. So maybe start with seeing if pedalpcb can provide it for you.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you. I didn't even realize there wasn't a schematic on the build docs.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jun 24, 2019)

I know we all focus on bad ICs, solder bridges and other unwanted shorts when troubleshooting, but have you carefully checked the component values you used?  Especially the caps, but also every resistor.  It's a pain to do once the board is populated, but it's not uncommon for one small component mistake to completely mess up a build.  This past weekend I was at my wits-end trying to troubleshoot a build, and I was so close to dumping the board when I found I had used an 82 ohm, instead of 82K resistor in one place - completely screwed things up, and then perfect as soon as I switched it out.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 24, 2019)

It's a bit mind numbing but I test every resistor and capacitor value on my DMM before populating. I'm sure it's something simple like this though. It's so close to perfect.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jun 25, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> It's a bit mind numbing but I test every resistor and capacitor value on my DMM before populating. I'm sure it's something simple like this though. It's so close to perfect.


I do too, but in my recent case, I mistakenly read a value as 82R instead of 82K from the schematic, so that's what I picked, measured and soldered.  So it's definitely possible to use the _perfectly_ wrong component.


----------

